

Instant Bug Fix - jasonmccay
http://instantbugfix.com/

======
kirillzubovsky
Cool site. Reminds me of this - <http://rubberduckreview.com> I like your
version more tho, it's more elegant. Is there any utility behind the site,
other than comical interruption?

